# Protein Rolls



## jt_222 (Mar 31, 2005)

Hi,was wondering if anyone had any good protein fillers for rolls at work.It's a nightmare to eat anything decent as i have lttle time for a break.


----------



## ChefX (Jan 10, 2005)

could you imagine country ham sandwiches? wow protein filer eh? or roast beef or chicken or turkey or or or

LOL


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

lol chefx

hard boiled eggs???

tuna??

ham..beef..chicken..bacon..... the list goes on!


----------



## Tuna_boi (Oct 30, 2004)

What bout whey protein paste on a bun, anyone mad enough to have tried this, would be a good idea, if you could make a spread that you could have on bread.

Then again, maybe not.


----------



## ChefX (Jan 10, 2005)

LOL tuna I have a great recipe for food bars that has you bake museli and honey in a pan (thin and spread out) then you mix chocolate protein powder in natural peanut butter and spread it over the baked museli and finally roll it up and cut it into peices.

The trick is to get the ratio of fat to protein to carbs at 40% fat, 30% protein and 30% carbs (read labels)


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

Tuna_boi said:


> What bout whey protein paste on a bun, anyone mad enough to have tried this, would be a good idea, if you could make a spread that you could have on bread.
> 
> Then again, maybe not.


Condensed milk and chocolate whey (calorie rich) LOL


----------



## ChefX (Jan 10, 2005)

or whipping cream and chocolate whey + unsweetned ducth dark cocoa mix well


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

lol chef. Class 

just chuck any meat in it mate. Egg, tuna fish....you get the idea.


----------

